# (I) Temperatura Mínima em Janeiro de 2011



## AnDré (28 Dez 2010 às 05:57)

Qual a Temperatura Mínima registada no mês de Janeiro de 2011, numa estação oficial em *Portugal Continental* e *Ilhas*?

-----------------

Outras sondagens a decorrer:
(II) Precipitação máxima em Janeiro de 2011


----------



## Mjhb (28 Dez 2010 às 09:19)

-8,1ºC a -10,0ºC, algures nas localidades do planalto a leste da Estrela, no extremo Nordeste transmontano ou no Gerês.


----------



## João Soares (28 Dez 2010 às 10:21)

Votei no intervalo: *-10,1ºC a -12,0ºC*


----------



## HotSpot (28 Dez 2010 às 10:24)

Votei -10,1ºC a -12,0ºC


----------



## iceworld (28 Dez 2010 às 10:25)

< = -12º


----------



## vitamos (28 Dez 2010 às 10:41)

-6,1ºC a -8ºC


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (28 Dez 2010 às 10:43)

Vamos para <= -12ºC!!! na Estrela claro!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (28 Dez 2010 às 11:54)

Votei no Intervalo -8,1°C a -10°C

Frio moderado sem mais.


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Dez 2010 às 12:12)

-8,1ºC a -10,0ºC


----------



## MSantos (28 Dez 2010 às 13:41)

Eu aposto no intervalo: *-8,1ºC a -10,0ºC*


----------



## Norther (28 Dez 2010 às 13:59)

-10,1ºC  -12ºC no planalto da Torre


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Dez 2010 às 14:45)

-6,1ºC a -8,0ºC


----------



## jorge1990 (28 Dez 2010 às 15:07)

-0.1 a -2.0ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Dez 2010 às 15:46)

<= -12ºC na Torre.


----------



## JoãoPT (28 Dez 2010 às 17:44)

*<= -12ºC* sem muitas dúvidas para a Torre.


----------



## dahon (28 Dez 2010 às 18:06)

Eu votei: -8,1ºC a -10,0ºC


----------



## Paulo H (28 Dez 2010 às 18:20)

-10.1 a -12.0C


----------



## David sf (28 Dez 2010 às 20:48)

Em Janeiro e Fevereiro, a resposta é sempre a mesma, <-12ºC. Era bom que fosse na Torre, indiciava pelo menos uma iso -8 a 850 hpa, mas aposto nos vales encaixados a nordeste.


----------



## N_Fig (28 Dez 2010 às 22:47)

< -12ºC 


David sf disse:


> Em Janeiro e Fevereiro, a resposta é sempre a mesma, <<12ºC. Era bom que fosse na Torre, indiciava pelo menos uma iso -8 a 850 hpa, mas aposto nos vales encaixados a nordeste.



Que é inferior a 12ºC já nós sabemos...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Dez 2010 às 17:24)

-8,1ºC a -10,0ºC


----------



## squidward (29 Dez 2010 às 19:40)

-6ºC a -8ºC


----------



## Dan (29 Dez 2010 às 20:53)

6,1ºC a -8,0ºC


----------



## F_R (29 Dez 2010 às 23:51)

-6,1ºC a -8,0ºC.

Mas se for inferior não me chateio muito


----------



## AnDré (30 Dez 2010 às 10:29)

-6,1ºC a -8,0ºC


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2011 às 10:47)

Se o mês de Janeiro acabasse agora, seria uma verdadeira desilusão no que diz respeito a temperaturas mínimas.
Penso que a mínima até agora foi de -2,3ºC em Bragança no dia 10.

A estação das P.Douradas, a 1380m de altitude, ainda só desceu abaixo dos 0ºC uma vez: -0,7ºC no dia 10.

Felizmente que Janeiro tem ainda mais 10 dias, que serão certamente diferentes!


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2011 às 05:58)

-6,6ºC nas Penhas.
O frio chegou!


----------



## AnDré (25 Jan 2011 às 11:09)

Até ao momento a temperatura mais baixa registada foi de* -8,0ºC* nas Penhas Douradas no dia 23.

Portanto, o intervalo -6,1ºC a -8,0ºC ainda rula.
Por um fio, eu e mais 6 jogadores ainda nos mantemos em jogo.


----------



## MSantos (25 Jan 2011 às 11:35)

AnDré disse:


> Até ao momento a temperatura mais baixa registada foi de* -8,0ºC* nas Penhas Douradas no dia 23.
> 
> Portanto, o intervalo -6,1ºC a -8,0ºC ainda rula.
> Por um fio, eu e mais 6 jogadores ainda nos mantemos em jogo.



Estou a uma décima de ganhar


----------



## AnDré (14 Mar 2011 às 15:24)

*-8,0ºC* nas Penhas Douradas no dia 23.

No limite, o intervalo vencedor foi: [-6,1ºC a -8,0ºC].
Os vendecores foram: AnDré, Dan, F_R, Mário Barros, squidward, tiaguh7, vitamos.


----------

